# Do you let the public on your land?



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Thinking about pick your own type of thing and trying to iron out the details.

If you let the public on your land do you use a liability waiver? or a covid waiver?

Do you have insurance for it? I already have an umbrella policy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, you need liability at least, and be SURE it covers a commercial operation, not just homestead.

Talk to your lawyer, your insurance guy, and your accountant.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

My optometrist had us sign a Covid waiver upon signing in last week, take no chances on what someone might try to sue you for.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Thinking about pick your own type of thing and trying to iron out the details.
> 
> If you let the public on your land do you use a liability waiver? or a covid waiver?
> 
> Do you have insurance for it? I already have an umbrella policy.


Business insurance here. Got a washer at opening gate. All have to wash auto before comming on my property. No one allowed on my property without my ok. Also plastic boots before going to see my animals.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes, you need liability at least, and be SURE it covers a commercial operation, not just homestead.
> 
> Talk to your lawyer, your insurance guy, and your accountant.


One lawsuit can put a person out of business. Carry all the insuranc you can afford on any farm business.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

101pigs said:


> One lawsuit can put a person out of business. Carry all the insuranc you can afford on any farm business.



Right.... Waivers mean absolutely nothing in court...You're always liable for your actions & omissions.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Waivers are very weak in court, they are a small thing that helps. But not something to bet the farm on.

you need liability insurance, and it needs to fit what you are doing. If you have a you pick insurance set up and you bring in some critters for dispalay and give little cart rides to kids for a special weekend, that insurance probsbly won’t cover someone getting hurt by a critter or a cart. You really need to stay on top of that insurance stuff. The way the liability laws are set up and massaged by lawyers these days you are guilty and have to prove yourself innocent.

Paul


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My answer is also a short nope, but that doesn't mean I don't think it's a good idea for others.

Several I know locally have Upick berry patches and they are good with how it has turned out for them. Two of them are small with minimal overhead.
A family in another town decided to start a UPick apple and peach orchard with pumpkins in the fall. They set up a small playground to keep kids busy while parents were filling baskets.
They grew and offered hay rides, corn mazes, paddle boats for the pond, a small petting zoo, a gift shop with homemade jelly, cider, gifts etc.
There were always cars in the parking lot when I went by so I assumed they were doing well.
After 6 or 7 years the parents retired and the grown kids took over and hated it.
Wrappers and cups and trash from snack sales were thrown on the ground and blowing across the property. Numerous bites from horses trying to take more than the apple from a kid's hand.
A couple of boys throwing rocks off the dock hit a little girl in the head while she was in a paddleboat. People showing up after hours wandered thru the groves filling buckets.
Several thefts from the barns.
They made good money, sold out of seasonal items every year and could have expanded if they had more land. The kids just weren't people persons and I think they felt a little violated with how the property had been treated. They closed most of the business and now it is a very nice looking estate with a huge grove of fruit trees that they sell to markets and local retailers.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Minnesota has a law that absolves you from any liability if you allow people to hunt on your land provided you don't charge them. I have allowed several folks to hunt my land.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Nimrod said:


> Minnesota has a law that absolves you from any liability if you allow people to hunt on your land provided you don't charge them. I have allowed several folks to hunt my land.


Vermont is similar. All land is considered public to hunt, fish or trap unless you post otherwise.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I value my privacy way too much for that !


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Me, *NO!!!!*

Mom has a farm market on her property. Her insurance is about 3x what my home insurance costs. She is lucky to break even with her produce sales. I take my plants to her to sell in the spring.


----------

